
Show HN: Convert Font Awesome Icons to PNG Image - soulchild37
https://fa2png.app
======
soulchild37
I used [https://fa2png.io](https://fa2png.io) a lot previously, but it seems
the website got hijacked by someone else since last month. I have since made a
replacement for it, hope you find this useful!

------
developeron29
Nice, easy and useful. A like from me

